
IPv6 Support for Amazon S3 - agwa
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/now-available-ipv6-support-for-amazon-s3/
======
agwa
From the documentation
[[http://docs.aws.amazon.com/AmazonS3/latest/dev/ipv6-access.h...](http://docs.aws.amazon.com/AmazonS3/latest/dev/ipv6-access.html)]:

"Before EC2 (VPC) supports IPv6, we recommend that you continue using the
standard IPv4-only endpoints from EC2"

In other words, IPv6 in VPC is coming.

~~~
imperalix
Yup, same comment in the YouTube[1] video at :33.

1\. [https://youtu.be/sMvrx8exfek](https://youtu.be/sMvrx8exfek)

------
M2Ys4U
>Now Available – IPv6 Support for Amazon S3

Yay!

>S3 Feature Support – IPv6 support is available for all S3 features with the
exception of Website Hosting

Oh.

~~~
josteink
Oh what the hell. What use is it then?

~~~
tedunangst
Image hosting.

~~~
josteink
But not IPv6 image hosting.

~~~
tedunangst
web site hosting is a distinct feature from file serving.

------
kalleboo
Great to finally see AWS start moving to IPv6! I'm sure just getting S3 to
support it was a massive effort on the backend infrastructure (in all their
data centers around the world - except for China apparently) and they've going
to spend a lot of time looking at the new traffic and tweaking their network.

I don't forsee just S3 access having a huge impact outside of Amazon though,
since IPv6 has the biggest impact on end-users, and I presume most of those
are hitting CloudFront, ELB or EC2 endpoints.

Here's hoping CloudFront is next!

------
Twirrim
Why is this being supported on an entirely new endpoint instead of added to
the existing ones?

~~~
agwa
It's kind of sucky, but there are a couple of good reasons for it:

1\. Some people have broken IPv6 connectivity. Their OS will prefer the IPv6
address and won't fall back to the IPv4 address until after a lengthy timeout.

2\. People might have IP address restrictions in place that currently only
have IPv4 addresses whitelisted. If suddenly they started using IPv6 addresses
they'd be blocked and their applications would break.

~~~
WorldMaker
(1) is the user's OS responsibility. All modern OS systems have a complex
system in place already for this (using ICMP preflighting and DNS resolution
timing checks and simultaneous v4/v6 connections, among other things). We're
already in a world were networks _have_ to be IPv6-first or IPv6-only (mobile
networks are IPv6-first and soon likely to be IPv6-only; several large US
cable ISPs have moved or are moving to IPv6-first/IPv6-only; etc), at least in
the consumer world.

~~~
saurik
> (1) is the user's OS responsibility.

I don't care whose "responsibility" it is: if it costs my company a customer
and it is something that can be fixed on my end with a seemingly simple
workaround, it is something that I should fix, and I am glad that Amazon is
thinking this through, particularly if it breaks an existing user when they
roll out the upgrade. I mean: imagine if 0.1% of Netflix customers woke up
today and the only immediate recourse Netflix has when they start being
flooded with complaints is "you will need to upgrade your OS: we can no longer
support whatever slightly older version you have.

------
scrollaway
Finally! Some movement on IPv6. Long overdue, but it's just nice they're
taking care of it.

Python 3 on Lambda too, maybe? Or is that wishful thinking?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12235314](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12235314)

------
throwaway01012
About f*cking time. Google - what are you going to do about it? ;)

Lest we forget:

[https://code.google.com/p/google-compute-
engine/issues/detai...](https://code.google.com/p/google-compute-
engine/issues/detail?id=8)

[https://forums.aws.amazon.com/message.jspa?messageID=672099](https://forums.aws.amazon.com/message.jspa?messageID=672099)

~~~
profmonocle
Google actually supports IPv6 on Cloud Storage, which is their equivalent to
S3. Neither Google or Amazon support it on VM instances yet.

~~~
xenadu02
I'll note that Azure fully supports IPv6 because it was obvious 10 years ago
that building a cloud host without it was a dumb idea. Why it is taking AWS
and Google so long I have no idea.

~~~
agwa
What? The Azure FAQ says:

"The foundational work to enable IPv6 in the Azure environment is well
underway. However, we are unable to share a date when IPv6 support will be
generally available at this time."

[https://azure.microsoft.com/en-
us/pricing/faq/](https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/pricing/faq/)

------
IgorPartola
Does their website hosting thing support it yet? I currently have a site set
up as:

BUCKET.COM.s3-website-us-east-1.amazonaws.com

Is there a dual stack version of that?

~~~
agwa
No, S3 website hosting still doesn't support IPv6.

~~~
IgorPartola
Do you know why that is?

~~~
agwa
Nope, just relaying what the documentation says.

------
jensvdh
What about HTTP2

------
garaetjjte
[https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2460](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2460)
"December 1998"

